# Unsupported corner next to light switch



## walldocmp (Apr 8, 2017)

The electrician put all of the light switches in this house at 48" to the top of the box. The house has 8' ceilings. Running the drywall sheets horizontal leaves an unsupported corner of the drywall next to the switch boxes on opposite side of the stud. Is this acceptable?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Drywall joints in non rated assemblies are not required to be backed. In English, yes it is acceptable. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Colletteperr (7 mo ago)

Everything is clear with electricity in the house - I'm sure the electrician knows his job and does everything right. It is more difficult for me to understand the lighting of the car. In a modern car, many lighting devices are used, all united by the car lighting system. This system performs several important functions – lighting the road and the curb, transmitting information about the car to participants on the road (its overall dimensions, direction of movement, maneuvering). But it's not easy to pick up car lighting if you don't understand car electrics. Do you have any tips?


----------

